# المرآه الفاضله



## tamav maria (2 أبريل 2010)

المرأة الفاضلة
يقول الكتاب المقدس في سفر ألأمثال 10:31

اِمْرَأَةٌ فَاضِلَةٌ مَنْ يَجِدُهَا؟ لأَنَّ ثَمَنَهَا يَفُوقُ اللَّآلِئَ.

أيتها ألأم الفاضلة أرجوك تأملي  للحظات.... وانظري إلى داخل نفسك حيث لا أحد يراك إلا ذاتك وإلهك. واسألي: هل أنا امرأة فاضلة ؟

إليك هذا الاختبار الصغير لتعرفي إن كنت الأمرأة الفاضلة أم ...!

- هل يثق قلب زوجي بي ثقة تامة, ودائما أصنع له الخير حتى ولو أحزنني؟
- هل الرضى من صفاتي , أو أنني كثيرة الدمدمة والتمتمة غير قنوعة بما عندي؟
- هل أنا مثل السفينة لبيتي , أعمل وأحضر كل ما هو مطلوبٌ مني, ام كالقارب المصدّع الغارق؟
- ما مدى قوتي ؟ هل يداي متكاسلتان متراخيتان أم أنا كالنملة المجتهدة ونور سراجي لا ينطفئ؟
- أأنا عوناً للآخرين ومحبة للمساكين, أم همي ذاتي وكيف أعيش؟
- هل دفىء حناني يملأ بيتي أم أن البرد يغزو جدراني في كل حين؟
- هل أنا امرأة عظيمة وزوجي يفتخرُ بي, وهو معروفٌ بفضل نعمتي وحكمتي؟
- فمي ... أيلهج بالحكمة ؟ لساني ... أيتكلم بكلام النعمة؟ أم أقوالي تقود الآخرين للهدم والعثرة؟ ....
- أولادي ... هل يطوّبونني ويعتزّون بحبي وحناني أم هم غافلون عني لأنني عنهم بعيدة؟

إذا لم تكن كل إجاباتك نعم , أقول لك ليس منّا شخص كامل لكننا نسعى للكمال . فيا أيتها المرأة العزيزة وألام الفاضلة اسعي دائما للتميّز وكوني أماً وامرأة بما تحمله هذه ألكلمه من معاني في طياتها.
لا تسمحي للعالم ولا لعدوّ النفوس أن يهدمك بل اقتربي من ذاك الرب العظيم الذي يقدر أن يميزك وبالمدح والمجد يكللك انه الرب يسوع إتخذيه عونا ومرشدا وأبا في كل أمورك وهو وحده يرفعك.
وكوني الأمرأة الفاضلة, ثمنك يفوق الآلىء ولا تستطيع أي قوة في العالم أن تغطي نورك, لأن الحسن غش والجمال باطل , والمرأة المتقية الرب فهي تمدح.


----------



## النهيسى (2 أبريل 2010)

*

شكــرا

موضوــوع

راااائع


الرب يبارككم


​*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (4 أبريل 2010)




----------

